# Should I Upgrade to the TIVO Edge?



## rickmcmaster (8 mo ago)

I currently have a TIVO Bolt that I use with a cable card. I have been using this for five years and have been paying for the annual subscription (I know, I should have done all in 5 years ago). I am wondering if there is enough difference between the Bolt and the Edge for cable. Is it worth it for me to upgrade at this point, or should I just continue with the Bolt until it dies?


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

NO! I regret upgrading mine. Have had tons of problems with remote control unpairing requiring power cycling the TiVo.


----------



## cpgny9 (Mar 1, 2006)

I upgraded to the edge about a couple of months ago or so from a bolt - held off on upgrading for years but finally decided to make the switch when I was able to get it with lifetime for around $450 - first time i havent upgraded to the newest box first day.

Luckly, I haven't had many of the issues that others have except issues accessing it from tivo.online (which from what I read seems to be a problem for many regardless of which box they own). I easily upgraded the hard drive to an external drive (6tb) that I previously used on my bolt. If you dont have the TE4 software already on your bolt, that will take some time getting used to . . . after a couple of months, I am still adjusting to it, but starting to like it more and more - it makes the system look more "modern" and HD (I know the old menus were already in HD, but it looks nicer to me).

I can say that there is def an upgrade to the picture clarity with the edge - I use it with a LG G1 OLED TV and it makes fios look great - also going to a 4k channel (when something is offered in 4k), it switches instantly and looks amazing, where on the bolt, it would take a while for the picture to adjust to the 4k format and appear and it always looked dark and "not right". Apps also look great and run much more quickly than on the bolt - netflix 4k picture is almost on-par with picture quality that I get from my appleTV (I still think appleTV provides the best PQ for 4k, but its close).

For me, not having to worry about overheating and having extra external fans made it worth it to upgrade (even with an external hard drive, my bolt always ran really hot). Would I do it again if I had the choice, probably - but like Im sure you've seen in other posts - its a bit of a crap-shoot as many boxes have had issues. Just hold onto your bolt, you have 30 days to return the edge for a refund if you hate it or run into issues (that was my thinking at least)


----------



## captainstabbins (Dec 16, 2002)

I upgraded in MArch and really like the Edge. I went from a Tivo HD to the Edge. The hardest learning curve is the button placement on the remote. TE4 is fine by me. Not sure where all the hate comes from but it works in my world.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

rickmcmaster said:


> I currently have a TIVO Bolt that I use with a cable card. I have been using this for five years and have been paying for the annual subscription (I know, I should have done all in 5 years ago). I am wondering if there is enough difference between the Bolt and the Edge for cable. Is it worth it for me to upgrade at this point, or should I just continue with the Bolt until it dies?


If you don't do the Edge consider buying a used all in Bolt. Depending on model should be able to get for $200 or so. Will pay for itself in a bit over a year if you are paying $15 a month. Keep your subscription active for a bit, transfer your recordings/setttings to the all in, then can the subscription device and use for parts. If buying a used device make sure you get from reliable seller, preferably one who is actually using themselves, not someone who found in a thrift and knows nothing about Tivos. And maybe run diagnostic on the drive when you get, if any errors or getting old just replace the drive. With a CMR drive, NOT SMR................


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

captainstabbins said:


> I upgraded in MArch and really like the Edge. I went from a Tivo HD to the Edge. The hardest learning curve is the button placement on the remote. TE4 is fine by me. Not sure where all the hate comes from but it works in my world.


Well you went from an HD to the Edge. Pretty much anyone would prefer an Edge to an HD, assuming they don't get one of the buggy Edge. But the models in between, especially the Roamio, Way different than an HD. And can run both TE3 and TE4 OS. Since you went from HD to TE4 Edge you've never even seen the TE3 OS. Many prefer to TE4 (which is where some of the hate for TE4 comes from). But some prefer TE4. Only way to know is to try both. Not an option for you as Edge is TE4 only.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

tommage1 said:


> *Many prefer to TE4* (which is where some of the hate for TE4 comes from). But some prefer TE4. Only way to know is to try both. Not an option for you as Edge is TE4 only.


I think you meant to say *Many prefer to TE3*, No?


----------



## Pbarkey (Jan 18, 2017)

For what it's worth, for me (personally) my upgrade to the Edge was not a good experience. I bought the Edge in late 2019. I only record minimal programs, so I am not a heavy user. After two years my hard drive went out (naturally, the warranty is over, and Tivo wanted me to pay for service). And I could never get PyTivo to work with the Edge, so I could not transfer any programs to my computer.

I've since gone back to using my Bolt Vox. And I can download programs, once again, to my computer, along with having a larger hard drive.

Sent from my hatch using Tapatalk


----------



## mb3417 (8 mo ago)

rickmcmaster said:


> I currently have a TIVO Bolt that I use with a cable card. I have been using this for five years and have been paying for the annual subscription (I know, I should have done all in 5 years ago). I am wondering if there is enough difference between the Bolt and the Edge for cable. Is it worth it for me to upgrade at this point, or should I just continue with the Bolt until it dies?


i would not. Edge is ok but does not have a lot features you have with Bolt


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

pl1 said:


> I think you meant to say *Many prefer to TE3*, No?


No, I was mentioning they have never seen/used TE3, many prefer to TE4. Meaning prefer TE3. Suppose I could have said "and many prefer TE3 to TE4".


----------



## nosnarb (7 mo ago)

mb3417 said:


> i would not. Edge is ok but does not have a lot features you have with Bolt


What is the Edge missing the Bolt has?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

nosnarb said:


> What is the Edge missing the Bolt has?


In the OTA side, it's fewer tuners.
On the OS side you lose the capability to have TE3
Randomly it offers zero benefit to a Bolt, and several disadvantages from a Roamio.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

To answer the OP's question - no, the Edge is not an upgrade. There is no real upgrade beyond the Roamio running TE3.


----------



## pdobisz (9 mo ago)

rickmcmaster said:


> I currently have a TIVO Bolt that I use with a cable card. I have been using this for five years and have been paying for the annual subscription (I know, I should have done all in 5 years ago). I am wondering if there is enough difference between the Bolt and the Edge for cable. Is it worth it for me to upgrade at this point, or should I just continue with the Bolt until it dies?


I have to agree with most everyone else TIVO EDGE IS A PIECE OF JUNK, I've had more problems with this then either of my Premiers


----------

